# Playstation Gamerz



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 31, 2009)

Finally some respect digit is giving some respect to the GAMERS.
So I'm Opening the first thread here for the playstation gamers. 
Post what game you're playing in your playstation console, no matter what it  is. You can take this thread as a clone of the thread "Games You Are Currently Addicted To" but this one is exclusively for Playstation. 
So come on guys.

Currently playing:-

Uncharted 2 Among Thieves
Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2

And i'll be adding the names of PSN users here, so if you want you're to be listed here just post here. I'll be adding the names of some users of already know.
Make sure you add you pal to you're friends list so that if you have the same games you can arrange co-op games. 


Sunny1211993 as Kakel93

JojoTheDragon as jojothedragon

Bassam904 as bassam904

max_demon as godofwarmax

dinjo_jo as dinjo_jo

Ei8t as atifosi2006

Ethan_Hunt as agentradspencer

dreamfighter as skullfighter666


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 31, 2009)

PS2-
God of War

PS3-
Heavenly Sword 
MGS 1
Demon's Souls
Ninja Gaiden Sigma

I think we can also share our IDs here. Hey jojo why don't you add everybody's PSN ID in the first post? Mine is Kalel93.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 31, 2009)

Thats the spirit. And you're request has been accepted.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 31, 2009)

Playing...
Katamari Damaci(ps2), We love katamari(ps2). Any one played these?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 31, 2009)

^
LOL! Never even heard about it. How's it?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 31, 2009)

Sunny how about a Uncharted 2 Co-Op session 2moro at 5pm? 
If you can please log in into psn network and see if a newer update is available that 1.03 and if not update you game to 1.03 so that we can have a smooth gameplay 2moro.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 31, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^
> LOL! Never even heard about it. How's it?



katamari damacy is one of the unique games in the PS2 in which you will control a princess who will be rolling a ball. It is definitely the unique game and leaves you with many LOL moments and charming experience.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 31, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Sunny how about a Uncharted 2 Co-Op session 2moro at 5pm?
> If you can please log in into psn network and see if a newer update is available that 1.03 and if not update you game to 1.03 so that we can have a smooth gameplay 2moro.



Why not today at 5?


----------



## Ei8t (Dec 31, 2009)

GTA4
Uncharted 2
will post my psn id as soon as i make one... got my wifi connection just now...


----------



## max_demon (Dec 31, 2009)

Now playing : GOW Collection , RE5 

my id is godofwarmax PSN


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 1, 2010)

^your id will be added. 



> Why not today at 5?


First tell me have you updated the game or else no use coz i'll have to wait another hour for you to update.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes I have.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 1, 2010)

if thats the case i'll be waiting at 5 pm 2moro. See you there.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 1, 2010)

dinjo_jo add me also Unchartered 2 co-op anyone


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 1, 2010)

^ok you're on my list. We'll arrange a co-op tomorrow if possible or later.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 1, 2010)

Or may be Killzone 2


----------



## Ei8t (Jan 1, 2010)

my PSN id atifosi2006 ....... i am ready for Uncharted 2 Co-Op  
The latest Killzone 2 Update Size??????


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 1, 2010)

*www.gamersdigest.net/2814/killzone-2-patch-1-28-revealed/


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 1, 2010)

@sunny1211993:- sorry, i was too busy MW-ing with nvidia geek. i promise i'll have a co-op with you.

Ei8t:- your also on my list. i'll see to it if i get time.

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------

anyway reached chapter 8 in Uncharted 2 today. This is one GOTY material.


----------



## Baker (Jan 4, 2010)

on PS2

playing fifa 09 for last 1 year
call of duty 3
call of duty 6 world at war
brothers in arms road to hill30
brothers in arms earned in blood
medal of honour allied assault
battle filed 2 modern combat


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 4, 2010)

frankly didn't liked Unchartered 2 it was way too easy


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 4, 2010)

^
What difficulty did you play on?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 5, 2010)

Normal, even tried on hard

---------- Post added at 09:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------

I'm selling my Unchartered 2 for 1500 anyone interested


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 5, 2010)

Have any one played the GOW3 demo? Please write something about it if any one have played.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok guys Completed 70% trophies of Uncharted 2 among thieves. And now at the boss fight with Lazarvitch in Chapter 26 in Crushing Difficulty. 

And Chapter 3 of Killzone 2.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah the boss fights he keeps on jumping...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 25, 2010)

^yeah he does that in the last boss fight. Completed the game in crushing . 90% trophies nailed . not far from platinum now.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 26, 2010)

How do I join PSN, India is not even listed in the country list!!!

BTW I own a PSP
the games I'm playing are 

Hatsune Miku Project Diva
Tekken 6
Silent Hill SM
Army of Two 40th day
Midnight Club LA remix


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 26, 2010)

PSN does not have India select UK


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 26, 2010)

Pre-Ordered my copy of Heavy Rain


----------



## adirawat20 (Jan 26, 2010)

I am playing
Infamous
.

PSN NETWORK ID. 

Aditya. (waiting for psn store coming to india)
AdityaUS. (FOR ALL PSN THINGS)


----------



## max_demon (Jan 27, 2010)

Saw trailer Of Heavy Rain , Looks Promising will check out the demo and buy.i would have one game to buy for feb it was supposed to be eyepet since november , but damn SCEA ruined it , so heavy rain be it .


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 27, 2010)

The first 9 mins seems very boring.


----------



## max_demon (Jan 27, 2010)

finally ps3 hacked , will have freedom to  . 

waiting for homebrews which can give us the power of cell


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah but does it works in Slim and i think its not fully functional anyone tried it.


----------



## max_demon (Jan 28, 2010)

^ atleast we could be assured that in near future it will be possible fully


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 29, 2010)

Got the Platinum Trophy in Uncharted 2. Yipee! 

I'll upload my trophy card as soon as i sync my trophy info.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 30, 2010)

*card.mmos.com/psn/profile/jo/j/jojothedragon/card.png

this is my ps3 card guys.
PLEASE UPLOAD YOUR PS3 TROPHY CARDS HERE. get your cards generated from ps3trophycard.com if required.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 31, 2010)

Anybody tried out the PS2 SYSTEM DATA software for the ps3? It says that it allows ps2 games that require hdd space to run on the ps3.


----------



## adirawat20 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok Infamous completed. 
I dont care about trophies. Just Play.

4 games

Unchartedrake's Fortune
GT5 Prolugue Spec III
Infamous
WWE Smackdown Vs Raw 2010. ( WIll complete trophies of this)

WOW


----------



## max_demon (Feb 9, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Anybody tried out the PS2 SYSTEM DATA software for the ps3? It says that it allows ps2 games that require hdd space to run on the ps3.



some games only didnt worked for me

*card.mmos.com/psn/profile/go/d/godofwarmax/card.png


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 9, 2010)

^i borrowed Hanuman The Boy Warrior  from friend to try it out. After inserting the disk it says "This version of PS3 does not support PS2 system software". Guess i'll have to play with ps3 games only.

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------

BTW nice trophy collection, but getting the platinum in U2 is really easy. Anyway keep trying for platinums. No new ps3 games for me till march end.


----------



## max_demon (Feb 13, 2010)

flOw is availeble for download for free for today (or tonight as they may call ) you will be needing A PSN USA account to download , if you are getting error , i have fix .but let me confirm if anyone gets error (i didnt got error but read many are facing )


----------



## colocated (Feb 22, 2010)

tekkan 5 is my favourite game in ps2


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Feb 25, 2010)

guys ... i am a little confused which ps3 should i get ? 
i have 2 options :
1.ps3 slim 120 gb normal + killzone 2 / assasins creed 2 
2.ps3 slim 250gb with uncharted 2 combo pack

i already have a HDMI cable.... both the bundles would cost me 20k ... so ? what to do ... i heard since the game updates are big it is better to get the one with a larger hard disk


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 25, 2010)

I would go for 250 GB Slim


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2010)

So I finally took the bait and now I'm on the Dark Side. As promised people, yours truly is now a proud owner of the 120GB PS3 Slim console. BOOYAH!

Can't control my excitement. This is my second Sony console and it really feels great to get a true beast. So add in one more wacko to the club. I'll see you guys online sometime (as soon as I figure out how to sign up on PSN).


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 4, 2010)

You are more than welcome to the club bro. As soon as you get your PSN id i'll add you to the list as well. And don't forget to make two psn accounts one  with UK address to access PS3 Store and Another one with normal details for gaming. Or Make 1 psn account with UK as the country ans use it for all purpose. I assume you already had done the research. Be sure to give me a friends invite. I haven't logged in for more than a month.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 5, 2010)

My PSN US ID is: agentradspencer


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 5, 2010)

^added you to the list.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2010)

guys what games you playing ? getting these from the US in some time so hopefully i can play with you online ....

1.cod mw 2 
2.dirt 2 
3.uncharted 2


----------



## official (Mar 8, 2010)

hey guys can any one tell me how GOD Of War games are i hav not played them any time???


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2010)

well gametime is sorta good ... depends i played chains of olympus and finished it in about 10-15 hours.... and the graphics are just awesome depending on your console .... gow 3 seems to be promising.... as far as the game is concerned... if you are a greek mytho fan get ready for some action in your backyard.... that's all i can say rest play the game and get to know it...


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 10, 2010)

Are people like me who only have a PS2 and PSP allowed here ?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 10, 2010)

dude everyone who own's a playstation is invited.... even a ps1 , ps2 , psp , ps3 owner...


----------



## skippednote (Apr 3, 2010)

Killzone 2


----------



## Rahim (Apr 4, 2010)

Pro Evolution Soccer 6


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 29, 2010)

Since some mods are strictly concerned about sections and discussions i had no choice but to post here.

Just got my Hands on Red Dead Redemption. Couldn't play much because its late night now. Finished the mission where you need to check out the ranch for trouble with Miss.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome your newest member to the network-me., getting a new 120GB PS3 next week and with most probably Killzone 2. I might also buy PES 2010.

---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 PM ----------

Well, I just ordered the 120GB PS3, killzone 2 and the PS3 blu-ray disc remote, all from amazon.com. Will get it next week.. See you guys in the PSN...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 30, 2010)

advance welcome dude. And i'm a Killzone 2 freak so we can play the multiplayer together.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome to Wild Wild West


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks buddy. Could you please tell me how to find multiplayer games with people in it because every time I join a game, i end up alone.


----------



## skippednote (Jul 31, 2010)

Have been Killzone 2 for a while. GTA IV is still 10 or 20% completed. Hoping to get UC2 or GOW Collection.
@jojo how are the GOW Collection graphics on SD TV


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 1, 2010)

GOW collections gfx is quite better detailed than most high definition games if you are playing in a SD TV like me. So yes, its quite playable as the game is just a hd version of the old ps2 game.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 2, 2010)

Got Hatsune Miku Project DIva 2 for the psp yesterday, Loving it.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 8, 2010)

Anybody up for Read Dead Redemption Multiplayer tonight at 9 pm. I and a friend of mine are playing, so feel free to join. My psn id is on my signature.


----------



## Xtormrage (Aug 8, 2010)

Anybody up for a round of BFBC2?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey guys. Got the slim. Honored to be a part of this club.


----------



## skippednote (Aug 17, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Hey guys. Got the slim. Honored to be a part of this club.


JOJO add dreamcatcher to the list PSN - skullfighter666


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey I just bought a PS3 Slim a few days ago...

Can you guys help me in how to set up my PSN ID and play online multiplayer games...?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 19, 2010)

Connect to PSN thats it.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 24, 2010)

Finished RDR and progressed to 100% finally.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 30, 2010)

Started Dante's Inferno.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 2, 2010)

JoJo - How many trophies were you able to get in RDR, its the most difficult game to get platinum.


----------



## cooljeba (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi,

Just bought my PS3 slim 120 gb 2 days back.. 

Currently playing God of War Collection..

my psn id is : cooljeba


----------



## dheerajpant (Sep 16, 2010)

^bump
I a really really sorry to bump this thread but iam not able to post the thread evry time i try it says "the length of your message is less than 10 characters please post again" .

I want to ask is wether i should buya PS2 now or not i have certain queries the answers of which would help me in deciding wether to go for it or not : 
1) Can i surf net using PS2 and Tata Photon or Reliance Netconnect(ie. the one's that provide net through usb drive)
2) Will i be able to download music or movies from net??
3) Does anyone knows about any place in Ahmedabad where PS2's are modded.
4) What is the price range of original games for PS2.
5)And what do you think is a better buy PS2 or PSP given that i am an avid gamer and planning to buy a nice laptop about in about 4 months time???
And do i have to buy the memory stick seperately or it comes with the system only??


Thank you.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 16, 2010)

dheerajpant said:


> ^bump
> I a really really sorry to bump this thread but iam not able to post the thread evry time i try it says "the length of your message is less than 10 characters please post again" .
> 
> I want to ask is wether i should buya PS2 now or not i have certain queries the answers of which would help me in deciding wether to go for it or not :
> ...



1) No
2) No
3) No idea
4) New games 999/-...old are cheaper
5) Depends. If you like to play while sitting on a couch with a comfortable controller then PS2 and PSP if you want gaming on go. I have them both and personally, I would choose PS2 anyday over the PSP. PSP should be a secondary gaming system when you already have a console at home or a decent PC. Memory Stick for the PSP needs to be purchased separately. Memory Card, used to save games on the PS2, also needs to be purchased separately.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 16, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> JoJo - How many trophies were you able to get in RDR, its the most difficult game to get platinum.


Sorry for the late reply. I got 57% of the trophies. I was damn addicted to it and i might have even got the platinum but no body playes rdr mp nowadays, so without mp trophies you can't get platinum. so left it.


----------



## dheerajpant (Sep 16, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> 1) No
> 2) No
> 3) No idea
> 4) New games 999/-...old are cheaper
> 5) Depends. If you like to play while sitting on a couch with a comfortable controller then PS2 and PSP if you want gaming on go. I have them both and personally, I would choose PS2 anyday over the PSP. PSP should be a secondary gaming system when you already have a console at home or a decent PC. Memory Stick for the PSP needs to be purchased separately. Memory Card, used to save games on the PS2, also needs to be purchased separately.


 
thankx Psychosocial,
can you tell me another thing. That is it a good idea to go for Xbox 360 (as i am living away from home so can't afford a HD TV here so PS3 is out of question)and is it easy to get it modded??

Thankx.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 16, 2010)

dheerajpant said:


> thankx Psychosocial,
> can you tell me another thing. That is it a good idea to go for Xbox 360 (as i am living away from home so can't afford a HD TV here so PS3 is out of question)and is it easy to get it modded??
> 
> Thankx.



Xbox 360 and PS3 both are current generation gaming consoles which require HD displays for full functionality and enjoyable gaming so if you don't have a HD TV, I wouldn't recommend going for either the 360 or the PS3 though both of them would work perfectly fine with normal displays, the visuals won't look that good. So I suggest you stick to the PS2 plan as of now. Anyways PS2 has the biggest game library out all consoles .


----------



## dheerajpant (Sep 16, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Xbox 360 and PS3 both are current generation gaming consoles which require HD displays for full functionality and enjoyable gaming so if you don't have a HD TV, I wouldn't recommend going for either the 360 or the PS3 though both of them would work perfectly fine with normal displays, the visuals won't look that good. So I suggest you stick to the PS2 plan as of now. Anyways PS2 has the biggest game library out all consoles .


 
Thankx Psychosocial,
though a little confused but i will let u al know as soon as i buy anything .
Thankx again.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 16, 2010)

dheerajpant said:


> Thankx Psychosocial,
> though a little confused but i will let u al know as soon as i buy anything .
> Thankx again.



You're welcome and feel free to ask more questions if you have any.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 19, 2010)

Got the General rank+trophy in Killzone 2 finally.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 19, 2010)

Finished Red Dead Redemption story line and overall at 80% completion. Logged 27 hours till now. Hoping to get 100% in the coming week.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 19, 2010)

Good luck buddy. You can check what you need for full 100% completion here:-
Rockstar Games

just log in, link got xlive a/c and your done. 

it really helps. It helped me.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 19, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Good luck buddy. You can check what you need for full 100% completion here:-
> Rockstar Games
> 
> just log in, link got xlive a/c and your done.
> ...



Thanks man but I already have a list .

Game completion @ 82%


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

you should've done more side thingys. when i completed the story my progress was 94%. so i didn't have to spend much time for 100%.

Now hooked to RESISTANCE 2. this 2-3 year old game stilll kicks ass and is fking awesome. the online features are better than any game i've seen especially the co-operative mode.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 21, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> you should've done more side thingys. when i completed the story my progress was 94%. so i didn't have to spend much time for 100%.
> 
> Now hooked to RESISTANCE 2. this 2-3 year old game stilll kicks ass and is fking awesome. the online features are better than any game i've seen especially the co-operative mode.



The story line was too tempting .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 10, 2010)

Nailing trophies in Kz2. 38% done till now


----------

